# Webber is a Sixer



## Peja Vu

Webber, Barnes, Bradley, for Williamson, Thomas, and someone else.

More details soon...from KHTK in Sac.


----------



## StephenJackson

Wow....wow. This brings you guys WAY up in the east. WAY up.


----------



## SirCharles34

WHAAAAAAAAAAAT

I can't ****ing believe it! I use to be so critical of Webber but if you combine him with Iverson, damn!!!!!!!!!!!! We got the Division! and we'll be MAJOR players in the East. 

If this goes through, I take back every bad thing I said about Billy King.

*No masked cursing - - PV*


----------



## Max Payne

Guys, this is amazing, and for some of the biggest scrubs on our roster !!!! Oh man ! Oh man ! We still have Marc Jackson for bench scoring and I'm sure the new guys can give us good minutes ! YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!


----------



## adarsh1

great trade for you guys. damn iverson, iguodala, korver, webber, dalembert..what a lineup!


----------



## speedythief

Bad news for Raptors fans. Your first round pick this year just got a lot deeper into the first.
C-Webb and Iverson. Wow. And you didn't give away anything, really.
Williamson, Thomas, Skinner for Webber, Barnes, Bradley. Firesale!


----------



## RoyWilliams

I like the trade. Id rather have CWebb then KT.


----------



## SirCharles34

Max Payne said:


> Guys, this is amazing, and for some of the biggest scrubs on our roster !!!! Oh man ! Oh man ! We still have Marc Jackson for bench scoring and I'm sure the new guys can give us good minutes ! YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!


That's no joke. A bunch of scrubs....we didn't have to part with any of our young guys. That's incredible!

What are the Maloofs thinking  

It can't be a salary dump like I've been hearing b/c the Kings took on some salary and contracts in the guys we gave them. We'll, I guess this squashes the Peja to LA rumors for Odom.


----------



## Rickbarry

How the sixers actually convinced the kings to do this is beyond me. It's not a salary cut by the kings according to the espn article. They must have shot the maloof brothers up on drugs.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rickbarry said:


> How the sixers actually convinced the kings to do this is beyond me. It's not a salary cut by the kings according to the espn article. They must have shot the maloof brothers up on drugs.


No idea but ill take it!


----------



## Richie Rich

this trade is un fricking real...webber is having the best season to date (arguably) and he gets tradeD.


----------



## Yao Mania

RoyWilliams said:


> I like the trade. Id rather have CWebb then KT.


understatement of the year my frd :biggrin: 
I have no idea why the Kings would do this unless Webber's a total locker room cancer right now or something, wow.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Yao Mania said:


> understatement of the year my frd :biggrin:
> I have no idea why the Kings would do this unless Webber's a total locker room cancer right now or something, wow.


When your excited like i am, its hard to get out everything you want to say lol.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

wow nice one Philly... and people thought the Vince Carter trade was bad atleast toronto got 2 first round picks... kenny thomas is under contract until and including the 2009/2010 season!! corliss and skinner both have 2 years left at about 10 mil per!! ouch. 

This deal saves the kings about 15 mil in 2007/2008... thats it. Overall I don't even know if it saves them any money cause KT still has 2 more years after that at about 7 or so mil each.


----------



## Petey

MentalPowerHouse said:


> wow nice one Philly... and people thought the Vince Carter trade was bad atleast toronto got 2 first round picks... kenny thomas is under contract until and including the 2009/2010 season!! corliss and skinner both have 2 years left at about 10 mil per!! ouch.


You have to remember 1 of those picks was the 76ers pick. Now that picks is not going to be as good. I think the Carter trade was still better.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

MentalPowerHouse said:


> wow nice one Philly... and people thought the Vince Carter trade was bad atleast toronto got 2 first round picks... kenny thomas is under contract until and including the 2009/2010 season!! corliss and skinner both have 2 years left at about 10 mil per!! ouch.
> 
> This deal saves the kings about 15 mil in 2007/2008... thats it. Overall I don't even know if it saves them any money cause KT still has 2 more years after that at about 7 or so mil each.


Ill take getting rid of that even though Webber has about 22 million in 07.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

RoyWilliams said:


> Ill take getting rid of that even though Webber has about 22 million in 07.


Yeah the total value of the contracts remaining are pretty much equal, and Webber expires 2 years before KT.


----------



## RoyWilliams

MentalPowerHouse said:


> Yeah the total value of the contracts remaining are pretty much equal, and Webber expires 2 years before KT.


I thought KT would be stuck here forever because of his deal.


----------



## rock747

I'm totally puzzled as to why sacramento did this? This is great for philly.


----------



## Petey

rock747 said:


> I'm totally puzzled as to why sacramento did this? This is great for philly.


Keep Peja happy.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Philllly Forum, here I Comeee. :cheers:


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

Still, they would have been better off going pure salary dump and getting Robinson and maybe Skinner instead of this.


----------



## RoyWilliams

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Philllly Forum, here I Comeee. :cheers:


Get some more followers and bring them all. :biggrin:


----------



## DetBNyce

Petey said:


> Keep Peja happy.
> 
> -Petey



Peja better show he can step it up come playoff time now, there's no more excuses. He and Bibby will have to carry that team, I know Bibby will be able to step up.

As for the Sixers, I posted this in the Pistons forum:



> The 76ers have to be laughing their asses off. They traded 3 journeymen (no offense Corliss) for Chris Webber -- one of the best PF's in the league. This clearly makes them favorites in the Atlantic division and moves them up the ladder in the Eastern Conference. All those doubting whether or not Iverson can play with another great player will see they were wrong. It'll take some time to adjust to a good big man, but an Iverson-Webber combo is very potent.


----------



## The True Essence

pure robbery, the sixers didnt even give expiring contracts, they gave long *** deals. kenny was 6 years, and i think corliss is 3 years.


----------



## underhill_101

great trade for the sixers!!!
look at this starting lineup now... all i can say is wow!!

C Dalembert
PF Webber
SF Korver
SG Iguodala
PG Iverson


----------



## Petey

DetBNyce said:


> Peja better show he can step it up come playoff time now, there's no more excuses. He and Bibby will have to carry that team, I know Bibby will be able to step up.
> 
> As for the Sixers, I posted this in the Pistons forum:


Remember how well they played without Webber last year?

Their team is more than Peja and Bibby, you are forgetting Miller and Mobley.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce

Petey said:


> Remember how well they played without Webber last year?
> 
> Their team is more than Peja and Bibby, you are forgetting Miller and Mobley.
> 
> -Petey



I do remember that and there is still no way you can tell me Sacramento is better without Chris Webber. They were even better when he returned. They traded him to keep a guy who traditionallly chokes come playoff time happy.


----------



## Max Payne

Yup, welcome aboard everyone !


----------



## Kunlun

I can't believe this trade just went down. We lost some of the biggest losers on the team and got a star in return! This is in comparison to the Vince trade, although I think New Jersey did better with that deal than we did, but they did give up two first round picks (one of which is ours). No excuse to lose the division now unless the Celtics go on a tear. 

Webber + Iverson = Finals? We'll see.


----------



## JT

i just wish cwebb was able to play tomorrow against the knicks. man, am i excited.


----------



## HKF

:wave: I'm coming too. Philly Phanatic, where you hiding?


----------



## Dakota

I just don't understand how the Kings could have gone through a trade with the Sixer's without Korver, or Iguodala. Webber is worth ten times what the Sixer's got him for. I just can't ****ing believe this. 

Hey, I'm glad for the Sixer's though. I will finally get to see a team in person that is far beyond respectable. A Webber + Iverson combo, in my mind, will mesh with ease. I foresee no problems. Webber just wants to win a championship. AI is in the same boat. I see those two becoming great teammates together. I love this for Philly. 

I have no ****ing clue what Sacramento was thinking. What, do you want to just give the helms to Peja and Bibby to see what they can do by themselves? I don't get it.


----------



## DetBNyce

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> :wave: I'm coming too. Philly Phanatic, where you hiding?



76ers got a temporary fan in me. I only liked the Kings because of Webber. I think this puts them as the 3rd best team in the East for right now.


----------



## Petey

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> :wave: I'm coming too. Philly Phanatic, where you hiding?


I'm sure he will be happy to see this tomorrow.

-Petey


----------



## Ballin101

This trade is pure thievery by the Sixers. How the hell did Petrie agree to this? C-Webb is tearin' it up right now, and he trades him for some of the biggest bums on the Sixers team. Unbelievable. What are Thomas, Skinner, and Williamson going to do for the Kings except take up a lot of space for a really long time? I must have read the article about ten times over because I thought my eyes were playing games with me. Petrie should have at least tried to pry away Iguodala, Dalembert, or even a first-round pick from King. I would be really really really disappointed right now if I were a Kings fan. On the other hand, for the Sixers this trade makes you guys soooooo much better. You lose guys who were contributing little if anything at all, for a guy who is going to give you 20, 10, and 5 every night. Webber's interior presence will give the Sixers the Atlantic, and take you guys far in the playoffs. Your starting lineup is so much more balanced now. Dalembert and Webber inside, Iguodala slashing to the whole, Korver shooting the lights out, and Iverson....well, being Iverson. You know AI must be lovin' life right now.


----------



## Kunlun

The only thing is I just remembered that Webber misses a few games here and there during the season, I hope that doesn't happen much here, especially in the post season.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> :wave: I'm coming too. Philly Phanatic, where you hiding?


Oh my! I had a feeling a trade was going to happen today, so once I got out of work I turned to 610 WIP and heard them talking about Webber, I had to call my brother to confirm it.. damn am I ever excited. :biggrin: 

This means, I'm buying tickets for Saturday's game right now. This is huge, Webber is the first legit PF we've had since Barkley was traded so long ago. I have to give Billy King credit, he did a great job in the draft but to do this without giving up any young players or Glenn Robinson or future draft picks is amazing. If I would've presented this trade earlier, I'm sure I would've be laughed down.

And who knows maybe we can still move Robinson for something short term? If this team gels now, we're sitting pretty, at least I believe so. One last thing, the most important thing this showed was that Ed Snider wasn't as concerned about the payroll as we all believed, since the Sixers most likely are still going to go after re-signing Korver and Dalembert (and maybe Green) in the offseason. The big bonus in this is losing the extra years from Kenny Thomas' contract.


----------



## SixersFan

*passes out*

I can't BELIEVE this!!! AM I DREAMING?!?!

We gave them NOTHING for C-Webb!!!!


*passes out*


----------



## Petey

DetBNyce said:


> I do remember that and there is still no way you can tell me Sacramento is better without Chris Webber. They were even better when he returned. They traded him to keep a guy who traditionallly chokes come playoff time happy.


Then either you or I am remembering wrong. They had 1 of the best records with Miller at PF and Vlade and Center, with Webber's return, Miller went to the bench and they struggled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Oh my! I had a feeling a trade was going to happen today, so once I got out of work I turned to 610 WIP and heard them talking about Webber, I had to call my brother to confirm it.. damn am I ever excited. :biggrin:
> 
> This means, I'm buying tickets for Saturday's game right now. This is huge, Webber is the first legit PF we've had since Barkley was traded so long ago. I have to give Billy King credit, he did a great job in the draft but to do this without giving up any young players or Glenn Robinson or future draft picks is amazing. If I would've presented this trade earlier, I'm sure I would've be laughed down.
> 
> And who knows maybe we can still move Robinson for something short term? If this team gels now, we're sitting pretty, at least I believe so. One last thing, the most important thing this showed was that Ed Snider wasn't as concerned about the payroll as we all believed, since the Sixers most likely are still going to go after re-signing Korver and Dalembert (and maybe Green) in the offseason. The big bonus in this is losing the extra years from Kenny Thomas' contract.


Haha, so I was wrong. Normally I know you are on in the morning, so excited you had to come on huh?

Yeah, it's great news for 6ers fans, too bad I root for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SixersFan said:


> *passes out*
> 
> I can't BELIEVE this!!! AM I DREAMING?!?!
> 
> We gave them NOTHING for C-Webb!!!!
> 
> 
> *passes out*


Somone call NineOneOne....:laugh:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Good luck to the Sixers... im gonna be rooting hard for you guys... ill miss C-Webb... have fun with him he still knows how to play ball !!


----------



## JT

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Somone call NineOneOne....:laugh:












^ he will call :laugh:


----------



## HKF

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Oh my! I had a feeling a trade was going to happen today, so once I got out of work I turned to 610 WIP and heard them talking about Webber, I had to call my brother to confirm it.. damn am I ever excited. :biggrin:
> 
> This means, I'm buying tickets for Saturday's game right now. This is huge, Webber is the first legit PF we've had since Barkley was traded so long ago. I have to give Billy King credit, he did a great job in the draft but to do this without giving up any young players or Glenn Robinson or future draft picks is amazing. If I would've presented this trade earlier, I'm sure I would've be laughed down.
> 
> And who knows maybe we can still move Robinson for something short term? If this team gels now, we're sitting pretty, at least I believe so. One last thing, the most important thing this showed was that Ed Snider wasn't as concerned about the payroll as we all believed, since the Sixers most likely are still going to go after re-signing Korver and Dalembert (and maybe Green) in the offseason. The big bonus in this is losing the extra years from Kenny Thomas' contract.



Well here's what I see from the Sixers:

C - Samuel Dalembert
PF - Chris Webber
SF - Kyle Korver
SG - Andre Igoudala
PG - Allen Iverson

Reserves: 
Willie Green, Aaron McKie, Matt Barnes, Marc Jackson

The bench is pathetic and they need more. They need to trade Big Dog for another big and if I'm Billy King I'd be on the phone for PJ Brown to backup Webber. PJ Brown and Rodney Rogers for Big Dog's contract would be a heck of a pickup.

That would make the bench this:

Willie Green, Aaron McKie, Rodney Rogers, PJ Brown, Marc Jackson

Now that's a playoff bench and in the slow down style of the playoffs would be terrific for the Sixers. A Sam, Webb, PJ rotation in the paint would be hella tough to stop.

With Webber in the high post, running pick and roll with AI, finding the cutter Iggy and Korver spotting up, with Dalembert running the floor, if the Sixers make this one more deal, they can go to the Finals (and win IMO).


----------



## DetBNyce

Petey said:


> Then either you or I am remembering wrong. They had 1 of the best records with Miller at PF and Vlade and Center, with Webber's return, Miller went to the bench and they struggled.
> 
> -Petey



They struggled because they tried to force a hurt Webber back into the offense, but they were still a better team with Webber. They were built better for the playoffs. 

Divac isn't there anymore anyways. They'll miss Webber alot. He created alot of opportunities for guys like Peja and Bibby with his passing. Have any idea how many times the Kings ran curls and pick n rolls with Webber that got guys good shots? Not every big can pass like Webber.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sherako said:


> ^ he will call :laugh:


Thats who I had in mind when I wrote the post... :laugh: :greatjob:


----------



## Petey

DetBNyce said:


> They struggled because they tried to force a hurt Webber back into the offense, but they were still a better team with Webber. They were built better for the playoffs.
> 
> Divac isn't there anymore anyways. They'll miss Webber alot. He created alot of opportunities for guys like Peja and Bibby with his passing. Have any idea how many times the Kings ran curls and pick n rolls with Webber that got guys good shots? Not every big can pass like Webber.


So you are saying you would have traded Peja?

It was coming down to either or, unless the Kings think that Thomas can replace him.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce

Petey said:


> So you are saying you would have traded Peja?
> 
> It was coming down to either or, unless the Kings think that Thomas can replace him.
> 
> -Petey



I wouldn't have given Webber away for free. They gained no ground salary wise. You trying to tell me the best they could get for him is three roleplayers?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DetBNyce said:


> I wouldn't have given Webber away for free. They gained no ground salary wise. You trying to tell me the best they could get for him is three roleplayers?


So you don't think that Petrie explored his options???


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

...and so the pendulum swings.

This is exactly like all those trades that saw the East to West power shift occur.

Yay! :jam:


----------



## mellow-dramatik

i hope AI still wins the scoring title, but a championship would be better


----------



## Kunlun

I'm expecting Iverson's scoring to go up and so will his field goal percentage, but I'm expecting his his assists and turnovers to go down too. This will be because Chris Webber will have the ball in his hands more and create more on offense.


----------



## Bruno

well this starting lineaup it looks great for philly since many years but i want to see first what is the chemistry between this guys playing ,im excited but at the same time i want to see how they playing.
it looks like a great trade for sixers lets hope we can do great things .
anyone here know if the traded players of sixers will play tonight and when cwebb is availble to play for us?
looks really ho the trade.


----------



## DetBNyce

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So you don't think that Petrie explored his options???



I don't know, it just seems to me like they could've gotten more, but 3 roleplayers seems to be te going rate for All-Star players these days.

I still think they can be a good team, maybe they'll be a little bit like Phoenix, but I don't think they'll be as good without Webber.


----------



## dcrono3

Love the trade. Only thing I am worried about is Webber going down with a serious injury that ruins his career, like McDyess after his trade to the Knicks. Hopefully, that won't happen.


----------



## Kunlun

dcrono3 said:


> Love the trade. Only thing I am worried about is Webber going down with a serious injury that ruins his career, like McDyess after his trade to the Knicks. Hopefully, that won't happen.


Yeah, I'm a little worried too. He has a tendency to miss the second of back to back games too. I hope he doesn't get a serious injury in his time here.


----------



## Coatesvillain

dcrono3 said:


> Love the trade. Only thing I am worried about is Webber going down with a serious injury that ruins his career, like McDyess after his trade to the Knicks. Hopefully, that won't happen.


Long time no see dcrono3, hopefully you're able to stick around.

Injuries are always a possibility, and a Webber injury would ruin all hopes for the Sixers even making the playoffs let alone making an impact in the East. Though in such a situation, the 76ers would be in a better situation after the contract is up than it would've been with the motley crew they traded for him.


----------



## Vermillion

Oh god....whata steal. The only possible negative thing I see coming out of this is the possible decline of some of AI's stats.....but who cares? It's winning time!


----------



## RoyWilliams

dcrono3 said:


> Love the trade. Only thing I am worried about is Webber going down with a serious injury that ruins his career, like McDyess after his trade to the Knicks. Hopefully, that won't happen.


Lets only think happy thoughts.


----------



## dcrono3

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Long time no see dcrono3, hopefully you're able to stick around.
> 
> Injuries are always a possibility, and a Webber injury would ruin all hopes for the Sixers even making the playoffs let alone making an impact in the East. Though in such a situation, the 76ers would be in a better situation after the contract is up than it would've been with the motley crew they traded for him.


Love being back. Went away for a year to concentrate on my college applications, which are finally done. Hope the Sixers will make me happy this year, after the Eagles lost broke my heart.

I also noticed we got a lot more posters here now. I remember when PP was the guy who kept this board afloat with Petey, BEEZ, me, and some others dropping by once in a while.


----------



## BEEZ

Ok I wanted to take my time and respond to this trade. I will take the 2nd trade and analyze that trade first. Its a wash trade. Im not a fan of Rodney Rogers and I never have been and never will be. Hes a big man that does nothing but shoot 3's, but he solidifies the bench so thats something that we can not be upset about. His contract does expire at the end of the season and thats probably the only good thing. I also think that Mash is going to try and comeback and play next season. I wish he would retire immediately. Cap issues are obviously not an issue here so we will see what happens. Good Riddance Glenn Robinson I hardly ever knew ya and I know I wont miss ya.


----------



## BEEZ

Now on to the Webber trade. I absolutely love it, because even though Chris Webber has a pretty large cap hit for the next 3 years. The team gets up from under the HORRIBLE and I mean absolutely HORRIBLE contracts of Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner's contracts. The regulars on the Sixers board knows how much I complained about all above mentioned trades so this is not me just jumping on the contract bandwagon. Its well documented 
Forget what this does for AI. Think about what it does for Iggy, Korver and Dalembert. I will start with Iggy first.

Iggy- This trade should allow for him to finally be more assertive and aggressive at attacking the basket being our primary cutter. This will also stregthen his perimeter D so hes not gambling as much and the baseline will now be cut off because of what Webber's presence will now do for

Dalembert- He will benefit the most defensively because of Webber strictly because Webber is a big man regardless of the fact that hes not the athlete he once was he still a big man that is crafty and knows the game so now that forces Obrien to allow Dbert to roam the floor defensively where everyone saw the potential in Dbert last year. Offensively Dalembert's Offensive rebounds will go up because Webber will eat up a bunch of space.

Korver-basically even better looks for the open 3's and spot up jumpshots. He becomes our Poormans "Peja" where he benefits from C-Webbs passing ability.

Im not a big fan of Michael Bradley and Matt barnes I will hold judgement on until later.


----------



## Lynx

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Philllly Forum, here I Comeee. :cheers:


so, now you are a Kings, Lakers and Sixers fan. :greatjob: Nice goin' :laugh:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

You guys got some very nice deals! If Webber and Iverson can share the ball with their teammates and work together, you may have a Championship window opening up in the near future. Add to that a young core of Iguodala, Korver and Dalembert, and you guys should be fairly set for a while.

What's the word on Mashburn? Is he going to retire after this year, or is he going to give it another shot? Now, if you can get him to come back healthy, watch out.

Sorry for being a bandwagoner, but Philly just went up on my scale.


----------

